# Easiest way to store ribs in the fridge?



## John Goostree (Feb 28, 2019)

I buy the 3 packs of ribs from Costco. I am looking for a container to buy online that is airtight and about the shape of the ribs (Right now I wrap them in plastic and it's a pain). I have not been able to find one this size they are either too short horizontally or too tall vertically. Does anyone have an airtight container that is about this shape they know of that I can buy online? Thanks.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 1, 2019)

How about a "Food Saver", Or other brand,  vacuum sealer?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2019)

vac-bags on a roll....  cut to length.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2019)

^^^^^^^, yea that!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 1, 2019)

This should do ya. The 3.5 gallon is deeper...JJ

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00063KZX8/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2019)

2 gallon ziplock bag......that's what I use.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2019)

Some great replies here. I would just go to my local Wally World they have all kinds of storage containers.

Warren


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Mar 1, 2019)

couldn't you roll them up and put them into a food save container and remove the air if you want a 'container' to keep them in...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for the like Flatbroke.

Warren


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 10, 2019)

My son uses these, see: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...bacon-and-red-spots-on-cured-meat#post_771341
From Walmart:


----------

